# Seiko Electromechanical Perpetual Calendar Flip Clock



## hank7444 (Apr 15, 2017)

I got this one and fortunately it runs well after a clockmaker oiled it!

The inside is really complicated but I really love it.

I believe that it was made in 1960s,
Its weight is 5 kg (11 lb) because it's almost made of metal


































































demo video:








郭政翰 on Instagram: "Nice~~~~"


郭政翰 shared a post on Instagram: "Nice~~~~". Follow their account to see 8 posts.




www.instagram.com





slow motion video








郭政翰 on Instagram: "Slow motion demo"


郭政翰 shared a post on Instagram: "Slow motion demo". Follow their account to see 8 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Thank you for posting pictures of the Seiko flip clock. Quite a mechanism that changes time on a vertical rather than horizontal axis. And it has a calendar.


----------



## Dedcakes (10 mo ago)

Wow, that’s pretty amazing. I loved seeing the pictures of it.


----------



## hank7444 (Apr 15, 2017)

John MS said:


> Thank you for posting pictures of the Seiko flip clock. Quite a mechanism that changes time on a vertical rather than horizontal axis. And it has a calendar.


We can find the same design in some of SOLARI's flip clocks

Cifra 5



















Cifra 12


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Both clocks appear to be substantial designs that can be serviced and kept running for a long time. You have two good looking clocks that have been cared for.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Neat!


----------



## hank7444 (Apr 15, 2017)

John MS said:


> Both clocks appear to be substantial designs that can be serviced and kept running for a long time. You have two good looking clocks that have been cared for.


the photos of Cirfa 5 & 12 I just found them by Google, I only have the seiko one


----------



## hank7444 (Apr 15, 2017)

So exciting! I found that it has a perpetual calendar function,
let me verify next month is it can correctly transition from April 30th to May 1st


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice. That is a complicated clock. It must have sold for a considerable amount back in the 1960’s.


----------



## hank7444 (Apr 15, 2017)

John MS said:


> Nice. That is a complicated clock. It must have sold for a considerable amount back in the 1960’s.


The official price at that time was 39.000 yen, I don't know what the currency value at that time was converted to now


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

hank7444 said:


> The official price at that time was 39.000 yen, I don't know what the currency value at that time was converted to now


The yen floated in a narrow range around 360 to one USD. So 360 would be a good number. USD $108 is an approximation.


----------



## hank7444 (Apr 15, 2017)

John MS said:


> The yen floated in a narrow range around 360 to one USD. So 360 would be a good number. USD $108 is an approximation.



I found a website, *Result:* ¥100 in 1960 → ¥556.77 in 2022








¥100 in 1960 → 2022 | Japan Inflation Calculator


Calculate change in Japanese Yen value using World Bank data. Enter your numbers to get started. Japan experienced an average inflation rate of 2.85% between 1960 and 2022.




www.in2013dollars.com






I sent a email to Seiko Museum in Tokyo, maybe we can get the exact production year and quantity.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

hank7444 said:


> I found a website, *Result:* ¥100 in 1960 → ¥556.77 in 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea. I think the Seiko museum will be helpful. What are the dimensions of your clock?


----------



## hank7444 (Apr 15, 2017)

John MS said:


> Good idea. I think the Seiko museum will be helpful. What are the dimensions of your clock?


42cm(L) x 17cm(H) x 11cm(W)


----------



## hank7444 (Apr 15, 2017)

John MS said:


> Good idea. I think the Seiko museum will be helpful. What are the dimensions of your clock?


I got the reply from Seiko Museum:


Thank you for the picture and the link.

We found your clock in the catalog from 1966.

I’m attaching a scan of the catalog so please have a look.


Here are what’s written in the scan.

・Price when released: 39,000yen
・10 jewels
・Once you set the calendar, the clock automatically adjust the calendar
・Main spring is wound automatically with electricity
・There are two types: wall clock and table clock


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

What a neat clock, and super nice of Seiko Museum to research it for you and reply with the relevant catalogue page.


----------



## hank7444 (Apr 15, 2017)

OnyxNight said:


> What a neat clock, and super nice of Seiko Museum to research it for you and reply with the relevant catalogue page.


I asked them to give me a copy of the instructions too
Yeah, I also asked them to give me a copy of the manual if they could, but I don't think they will give it to me...


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Such a good looking clock. Can you hear it ticking?


----------



## hank7444 (Apr 15, 2017)

John MS said:


> Such a good looking clock. Can you hear it ticking?


sure, the ticking sound is loudly


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Nothing like the ticking of a clock especially powering such a unique display. I wonder it Seiko made a similar mains powered digital clock and calendar that used a synchronous motor for direct running and timing.


----------



## hank7444 (Apr 15, 2017)

John MS said:


> Nothing like the ticking of a clock especially powering such a unique display. I wonder it Seiko made a similar mains powered digital clock and calendar that used a synchronous motor for direct running and timing.


Yes, the modals use mechanical + Electric self-winding are very rare, they only appeared between the 1950s and 1960s.

I think it should be a consideration of cost and reliability. Synchronous motors should be produced at lower cost and more reliable.



but I still prefer the mechanical one 💞💖💕, hahaha!


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

hank7444 said:


> Yes, the modals use mechanical + Electric self-winding are very rare, they only appeared between the 1950s and 1960s.
> 
> I think it should be a consideration of cost and reliability. Synchronous motors should be produced at lower cost and more reliable.
> 
> ...


Your electro- mechanical clock appears designed to allow regular service and repair. With care your model should run for a very long time.

The synchronous motor flip clocks from what I've seen tend to have motors and reduction gears that are sealed and difficult to disassemble for servicing. They were designed more to have the module replaced. Or the entire clock replaced when parts are no longer available.


----------



## hank7444 (Apr 15, 2017)

John MS said:


> Your electro- mechanical clock appears designed to allow regular service and repair. With care your model should run for a very long time.
> 
> The synchronous motor flip clocks from what I've seen tend to have motors and reduction gears that are sealed and difficult to disassemble for servicing. They were designed more to have the module replaced. Or the entire clock replaced when parts are no longer available.



It's all about cost, especially manpower is getting more and more expensive
And manufacturers don't want to make things very durable now, so consumers will keep buying


----------



## Devinruppert (9 mo ago)

This is incredible. Thank you for sharing


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

What a great piece of engineering. They certainly don’t make them like that anymore! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

That is a neat clock. I love the perpetual calendar with the Kanji days. Seiko always seemed to be on the cutting edge of clock and watch technology. From a mid 1960's flip clock with perpetual calendar to GPS sync clocks in 2020

Of course I am going to have to look for a clock like yours now.......

Here is the 2020 successors to your 1960's perpetual flip clock. These two clocks use GPS to sync the time.


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

hank7444 said:


> I got this one and fortunately it runs well after a clockmaker oiled it!
> 
> The inside is really complicated but I really love it.
> 
> ...


----------

